# Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 #114 - AGA 2012 #3



## Stu Worrall

Following on from this last scape which to be honest got too grown in.


Final photo for IAPLC 2011 - #577 - The Unknown Valley


The Unknown Valley Stu Worrall - 90x45x45c IAPLC 2011 - #577 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Ive now stripped the tank down and started on a new design.

this time its Dragon Stone and Manzi 


Specs

*Hardscape*: Dragon Stone
*Co2*: Pressurised via diffuser
*Lighting*: ADA Solar 1 - 150w NA Green
*Filtration*: Tetratec EX1200
*Heating*: Hydor 300W External heater
*Substrate*: ADA Nile Sand, ADA Power Sand with ADA Amazonia, Pummice bags to heighten the back cheaply!
*Ferts per day*: EI 90ml
*Critters*: Red Cherry Shrimp, Cherry Barbs, Rasbora
*plants to include* - Java Narrow Ferns, tennelus, hairgrass (both types, fissidens, mosses
, HC, Crypts, Anubias, Bolbitus, Hydrocoytl SP Japan, stems at the back

Here are some pics from the setup which is still ongoing, feel free to tell me if there's something you don't like.  Bare in mind the back will be filled with stems to get extra height and there are a few more stones and bits of wood to go in yet.



90x45x45cm Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45cm Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45cm Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45cm Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Arana

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Loving the hardscape


----------



## mitchelllawson

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Looks great without plants!!


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Wow! That wood looks great with the rocks Stu, very natural looking indeed - if I were to be looking through an underwater window in the river that would be what I'd expect to see.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Great hardscape mate. 

Unique without being unnatural-looking; a tough combination to achieve.


----------



## sarahtermite

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

What a fab piece of wood, and beautifully incorporated into the whole 'scape. Where do you get the bags of pumice stone from? Or is it something you put together yourself?


----------



## skeletonw00t

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Looks awesome! loads of depth even without any plants.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Very nice start Stu. This will be cool for sure. The wood works perfectly with the stones.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> Loving the hardscape





			
				mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Looks great without plants!!





			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Looks awesome! loads of depth even without any plants.


thanks   Lets hope the plants make it look better!



			
				sarahtermite said:
			
		

> What a fab piece of wood, and beautifully incorporated into the whole 'scape. Where do you get the bags of pumice stone from? Or is it something you put together yourself?


Thanks sarah.  The pumice is from here - http://www.greendragonbonsai.co.uk/BONSAI_SOIL_AT_GREEN_DRAGON_BONSAI.htm and the bags are my wifes old cut up tights (shhhh, don't tell her!)



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Great hardscape mate.
> 
> Unique without being unnatural-looking; a tough combination to achieve.


Cheers George   Trying to get the layer direction in proper order but also putting in height and direction changes is most difficult!


			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Wow! That wood looks great with the rocks Stu, very natural looking indeed - if I were to be looking through an underwater window in the river that would be what I'd expect to see.


Cheers Gary.  off to finish it off now before planting tomorrow 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Very nice start Stu. This will be cool for sure. The wood works perfectly with the stones.


Thanks Viktor.  I think some of the pieces of manzi and dragon were made to fit together!


----------



## Arana

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

http://www.greendragonbonsai.co.uk/BONSAI_SOIL_AT_GREEN_DRAGON_BONSAI.htm 

That's a great link with loads of handy products but this page is going to give me knightmares 

http://www.greendragonbonsai.co.uk/BONSAI_KNOB_CUTTERS_AT_GREEN_DRAGON_BONSAI.htm


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Looking great Stu, always good to have a new start, looking forward to the planting


----------



## darren636

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

the wood, specifically the horizontal straight section on the left - will you leave it exposed, free floating over the hardscape?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> http://www.greendragonbonsai.co.uk/BONSAI_SOIL_AT_GREEN_DRAGON_BONSAI.htm
> 
> That's a great link with loads of handy products but this page is going to give me knightmares
> 
> http://www.greendragonbonsai.co.uk/BONSAI_KNOB_CUTTERS_AT_GREEN_DRAGON_BONSAI.htm


  I have two pairs, a small and a large   Very useful for taking the square ends off driftwood for your tank to make it look more natural.



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> the wood, specifically the horizontal straight section on the left - will you leave it exposed, free floating over the hardscape?


Its a little deeper now as there is more AS but it is designed to have anubias tied on and it will have crypts and hairgrass planted around it.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great Stu, always good to have a new start, looking forward to the planting


Cheers Paulo, I've got  3 types of stems for the background so something new for me to try.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

I added some more rock and wood lat night. not sure if I've overdone it so opinions please as I'm not sure on the big piece of wood on the far right which goes over the valley then lifts back up to point upwards in the right of the tank?

anyway, some more hardscape pics.  Ive also started with wrapping moss onto flat slate last night 


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

View from an angle


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

view from the side to show the depth. Plenty of room at the back to put ferns then stems.


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

closeup


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

arty farty one


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

new wood and rock on the top left


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Through the valley


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## sarahtermite

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*



> Thanks sarah.  The pumice is from here - http://www.greendragonbonsai.co.uk/BONSAI_SOIL_AT_GREEN_DRAGON_BONSAI.htm and the bags are my wifes old cut up tights (shhhh, don't tell her!)



My lips are sealed - after all, the tights were sacrificed for a good cause   

I think I preferred the arch before you added the extra wood in - it had such lovely clean lines. But it's your tank, and you're the one who's going to be looking at it most, so feel free to ignore me! Still looks fab.


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Sorry Stu, you've lost it mate, that's horrible!

Ha ha, only joking my old bean, absolutely fantastic, original and very natural looking. The nest i've seen in a long time!


----------



## darren636

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

many points of interest in this hardscape,  looking impressive,  with  or  without  planting.  cannot  possibly  fail .


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Just love it. Great use of Dragon which is the hardest rock to use I find.
Looks better with extra wood in my opinion. 
One thing if you dont mind me saying. I would prefer it with quite minimal planting. Might be very easy to overcrowd with ferns. I would go just for stems at the back and greasses/low plants in front. Keep that super unique hardscape visible as much as possible.


----------



## SuperWen

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

last hardscape much more better than before


----------



## Eboeagles

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

That last scape was one of my faves - the close ups of the valley in one of your journals always made me jealous! 

But I'm loving this just as much already - those new views down the valley and through the wood are amazing - almost the land that time forgot!

Jealousy strikes again...


----------



## xtevo

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

You don't have to put any plants in, it's amazing right now!  With a hardscape only tank, this would win prizes easily!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Looks great Stu. 

You really gotta watch your planting with this layout. Nice and simple I'd say


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Stu, this is stunning !  I am really liking this scape.  You have so much to draw the eye in and that arch really draws you through to the back.  Its almost like peering through a window.  I agree with Mark (well we all do mostly, lol) too many plants will detract from the impact that the hardscape has.


----------



## greenink

*Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Last one much cleaner, but this has more potential to be original - and your last scape showed you can soften even a load of rock with judicious planting. 

Can't wait to see this planted up - but agree maybe less is more on the variation of plant types. 

That's a pretty steep bank at the back left - how are you shoring it up?

Nice clean photos too!


----------



## JohnC

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Looking awesome. You have just beaten me to posting a dragon stone + wood scape. I've got all the bits sitting in front of me and the redmoor soaked. If mine turns out 10% as nice as this ill be happy.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Looking forward to the planting. What a scape!


----------



## Lewisr

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

It looks so good even without plants!


----------



## Vito

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Hi Stu, loving the original scape, I must say the addition of the tallest wood clawing over the original arch is very distracting to the natural flow of the scape in my opinion and it also blocks the beautiful detail of the dragon stone in the rear, it does seem without it there is a gap but maybe adjusting the stones in the rear a bit higher might improve. Again just an opinion based on my personal preference and I am sure what ever you decide will look amazing.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Hi Stu,
great original looking scape!
Knowing your styling from what ive seen on ukaps and at aquatics live, this hardscape will be an outline and framework for heavy planting. With all that dragon stone, its 'nooks and crannies' will make a fern and moss heaven!
The sand foreground and pathway will for sure give a break on the eyes before having to refocus and search out tens of different plant types... or maybe only two or three! who knows? 
Great start and im looking forward to seeing how it progresses.
Ady.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*



			
				sarahtermite said:
			
		

> Thanks sarah.  The pumice is from here - http://www.greendragonbonsai.co.uk/BONSAI_SOIL_AT_GREEN_DRAGON_BONSAI.htm and the bags are my wifes old cut up tights (shhhh, don't tell her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lips are sealed - after all, the tights were sacrificed for a good cause
> 
> I think I preferred the arch before you added the extra wood in - it had such lovely clean lines. But it's your tank, and you're the one who's going to be looking at it most, so feel free to ignore me! Still looks fab.
Click to expand...

Lol! the tights went to a good home under the sea! I know what you mean about it being clean but I think when I add the plants it will soften the knurly slightly (ish!)



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Hi Stu, loving the original scape, I must say the addition of the tallest wood clawing over the original arch is very distracting to the natural flow of the scape in my opinion and it also blocks the beautiful detail of the dragon stone in the rear, it does seem without it there is a gap but maybe adjusting the stones in the rear a bit higher might improve. Again just an opinion based on my personal preference and I am sure what ever you decide will look amazing.


Thanks Vito, very valid point.  I have tried it without and as you say there is a gap.  Its a decision between wood out and more stone in or stay as it is. I'm working on it now so it may or may not change!



			
				Lewisr said:
			
		

> It looks so good even without plants!


Thanks Lewis 



			
				Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the planting. What a scape!


Cheers Morganf



			
				JohnC said:
			
		

> Looking awesome. You have just beaten me to posting a dragon stone + wood scape. I've got all the bits sitting in front of me and the redmoor soaked. If mine turns out 10% as nice as this ill be happy.


Ah, good job I did it this week then!  Its the first time Ive used dragon stone in a 90cm so has been a challenge with a few changes before these photos.  Looking forward to seeing your scape 



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Last one much cleaner, but this has more potential to be original - and your last scape showed you can soften even a load of rock with judicious planting.
> 
> Can't wait to see this planted up - but agree maybe less is more on the variation of plant types.
> 
> That's a pretty steep bank at the back left - how are you shoring it up?
> 
> Nice clean photos too!


Thanks Mike.  Re the shoring if you look closely I do have some sheets of thin slate placed vertically under the dragon stone at the back left.  It also has the pumice bags underneath which strengthen it up but Ive found you can go quite steep with AS and it will stick.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Stu, this is stunning !  I am really liking this scape.  You have so much to draw the eye in and that arch really draws you through to the back.  Its almost like peering through a window.  I agree with Mark (well we all do mostly, lol) too many plants will detract from the impact that the hardscape has.


Cheers Chris.  Hoping I don't cock it up at the planting stage!


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Looks great Stu.
> 
> You really gotta watch your planting with this layout. Nice and simple I'd say


Thanks Mark   Ive got so many plants to go in here too but Ill try and keep it simple but hoping to get it natural at the same time with some plants mixed together.  Really want to get some crypts in as I haven't used them in ages!



			
				xtevo said:
			
		

> You don't have to put any plants in, it's amazing right now!  With a hardscape only tank, this would win prizes easily!


Lol!  Im the same, I always prefer a tank at the hardscape stage!  Perhaps Ill just stick some lizards in there to play!



			
				Eboeagles said:
			
		

> That last scape was one of my faves - the close ups of the valley in one of your journals always made me jealous!
> 
> But I'm loving this just as much already - those new views down the valley and through the wood are amazing - almost the land that time forgot!
> 
> Jealousy strikes again...


Thanks   I thought it may be too similar to my last scape with the pathway but when I tried that piece of manzi in the tank I knew it had to go in as an archway!  Hopefully it won't get lost in the planting stage as that would be a disaster.



			
				SuperWen said:
			
		

> last hardscape much more better than before


Cheers Wen


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Stu,
> great original looking scape!
> Knowing your styling from what ive seen on ukaps and at aquatics live, this hardscape will be an outline and framework for heavy planting. With all that dragon stone, its 'nooks and crannies' will make a fern and moss heaven!
> The sand foreground and pathway will for sure give a break on the eyes before having to refocus and search out tens of different plant types... or maybe only two or three! who knows?
> Great start and im looking forward to seeing how it progresses.
> Ady.


Thanks Ady. I think Ill see how it goes during planting.  Ive got lots of small fissidens moss stones tied so they can slot into a few places.  Ive also got a bucket full of different types of ferns form the last scape but they will only go in certain places I've got in my head   Did we have a chat at AQL by the way?


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Thanks Ady. I think Ill see how it goes during planting. Ive got lots of small fissidens moss stones tied so they can slot into a few places. Ive also got a bucket full of different types of ferns form the last scape but they will only go in certain places I've got in my head  Did we have a chat at AQL by the way?



Yeah we had a brief chat after the aquascaping contest on the saturday. Was good to see the seasoned scapers in action, and congrats on your 1st place... the tank looked great as im sure this one will too!
Cheerio for now
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Really want to get some crypts in as I haven't used them in ages!



I know what you mean mate. I love em' to.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Yeah we had a brief chat after the aquascaping contest on the saturday. Was good to see the seasoned scapers in action, and congrats on your 1st place... the tank looked great as im sure this one will too!
> Cheerio for now
> Ady.


Ah, I think I remember you now. spoke to so many people over that weekend!



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really want to get some crypts in as I haven't used them in ages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean mate. I love em' to.
Click to expand...

They all went in. some out in the open and others in nooks and crannies 

Well, planting was completed on the weekend.  I did most of it on Friday on my day off but tidyied a few places up that I wasnt happy with, mainly with too much big fern going in which Ive removed.  Its been running some purigen over the weekend as it was quite cloudy from the dragon stone so should be good for a picture tomorrow night as Im out tonight on a wedding consult.


----------



## Dan Walter

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Awesome 'scape, Stu.  How did I miss this! Any planted pics? 

Dan


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Thanks Dan   I took some planted pics last night.  theyre not that great as its newly planted but will put them up tonight


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Looking forward so much


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Come on then Stu, don't keep us all in suspenders, let's see the latest pics... I'm looking forward to seeing them as what I've seen so far look superb!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

right then here goes.  bear in mind its just been planted so loads of growing in to do yet.  The untidy part on the right is getting chopped back, the aim being to have the ferns creeping over the rock with stems and the cyperus in the background.  The whole of the back has stems planted in that you can't see yet but when grown and bushed up they'll just be visible slightly above the rock dome.

should be able to view bigger on flickr view the slideshow i think.

front


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

detail


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

shrimp on manzi


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

up the valley and through the arch


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

through the green, diffuser and co2 in the foreground


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

manzi detail with a lonestar shrimp


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

shrimpy


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

anubias and moss on the wood


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

inverted


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

detail from the front left.  This bit has crypts, anubias, parvula and acularis hair grass, HC, hydro sp japan and fissidens to name a few.  Ive tried to put them in as naturally as possible but time will tell how they grow in.


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

this has 'winner' written all over it. Great scape mate!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

WOW !  worth the wait. Great stuff Stu


----------



## sarahtermite

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Awesome! The arch totally works, and the planting is gorgeous. Super-cute shrimps, too


----------



## darren636

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

enjoying these pics. lots to see.


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

It looks great Stu! Very well done indeed and great photos too.  It has so many different aspects to it as well, I really like the arch and pathway.... I'll be watching this mature


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

thanks all.  I got lucky with the wood for the arch.  Ive also hd no lifting as I tied them all together with bonsai wire then weighted one or two branches down with rock.  I did swap out the last hardscape design which had the claw piece of wood and changed it for one that was less imposing and didn't touch the arch.

Filling was interesting as the sand in the arch kept disappearing down the cracks!  A little bit of filling in was needed in some areas   I've got to get those ferns growing downwards now instead of sticking up!


----------



## xtevo

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Absolutely amazing!   When the plants become mature, we won't say anything, just watch and learn...


----------



## darren636

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

looks like nice dimension of tank. Not too deep and a nice length and width.


----------



## Viv

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Amazing! Looks great now, it's gonna be breathtaking later!!!! (  )

Viv


----------



## Dan Walter

*Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Stu, it looks great planted up mate. Keep the progress pics coming!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Thanks all. done some more pics tonight and trying my hand at editing videos although not going too feel at the moment as I have a vertical flicker on the vids.  Im not sure if its my shutter speed syncing with the MH light or something ??


----------



## James Marshall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

That's a very intricate and innovative layout Stu   
With such attention to detail the sense of scale is excellent, i look forward to seeing it grow in.

Cheers,
James


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Very impressed with the scape and plating Stu, very different from the norm and looks awesome  congrats.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Cheers James   It took a few nights of fiddling to get it where I wanted it.  I could do with getting some mini ferns now for the craggs as I dont want a big bunch of ferns taking over the hardscape like in my last tank.  Might look at getting some of those trident ferns from AE.

Thanks Paulo.  I think it will have to be back to Iwagumi next time as Ive not done one for a while


----------



## Gill

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Sweet Lord Stu, that is breathtaking in scale, depth and overall feel.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Just a little update.

The stems are growing at the back.  Ive hacked back some of the ferns to get new growth.

Day 1


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Today (week 2) - it hasn't changed much  

There's a few subtle differences. The valley is higher and has more stone.  There's a bit more fissidens one planted on stones to fill in some gaps.  There are some cherry barbs.  The hydro has started sprouting and the hair grass is moving and has had several trims.

Ive seen some purple harlequins in TGM this week which I'm going to get next week.  They'll hopefully look really good swimming through the arch 


90x45x45cm dragon stone scape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## darren636

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

any advice on creating a mound, will be  starting my island this weekend. thinking tight socks filled with sand and rocks to prevent slipping.


----------



## sarahtermite

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

This is such a beautiful scape - for me it's the perfect balance of hard scaping and plants, impeccably arranged.


----------



## Dan-CR4

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

this is a really nice scape, would love to be able to create something that stunning. How many kg of rock did you use?


----------



## ghostsword

*Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Stu, this has to be your best work ao far, blimey mate, it looks superb. I want to copy this!!  


___________________________


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*

Looks very nice Stu!  Can't wait to see this a month or 2 later when its fully grown. Very unique scape and the plants support it really well.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> any advice on creating a mound, will be  starting my island this weekend. thinking tight socks filled with sand and rocks to prevent slipping.


might be a bit late now sorry but I created mine by damming in the aqua soil by putting dragon stone around the bottom.  I then used the bags of pumice to lift the back of the scape then poured AS over it.  If you've got a slope without rocks you can hold it together better with plastic dividers slotted into the soil.  Cutup pop bottles and the like work well.



			
				sarahtermite said:
			
		

> This is such a beautiful scape - for me it's the perfect balance of hard scaping and plants, impeccably arranged.


Thanks Sarah 



			
				Dan-CR4 said:
			
		

> this is a really nice scape, would love to be able to create something that stunning. How many kg of rock did you use?


Thanks Dan,  I think it was about 25Kg



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Stu, this has to be your best work ao far, blimey mate, it looks superb. I want to copy this!!
> 
> 
> ___________________________


Cheers Louis, please feel free, its the greatest form of flattery 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Looks very nice Stu!  Can't wait to see this a month or 2 later when its fully grown. Very unique scape and the plants support it really well.


Thanks Viktor.  Im hoping it will grow in well.  Im still not sure on the cypress on the right and whether I should take it out a plant more stems.  Ive got them growing but they aren't visible yet.

In my efforts to record the tank I did some carp video the other week when it was newly planted and just had shrimp on.  

Unfortunately Ive got an odd vertical flicker and I don't know why its happens if anyone can enlighten me?  Im using a canon 5d mkii for the video so any best option settings anyone can give would be helpful, i.e. whether to have it on manual, shutter priority etc?

Heres the vid, not sure if the link will work!


----------



## BigTom

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Still learning the ropes with video but I've seen the flickering on occasion; changing the shutter speed usually seems to fix it. Haven't been paying enough attention to figure out exactly what causes it though.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Cheers Tom. I'll try some different speeds with it.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

I bought some purple harlequins for the tank tonight from TGM.  They're finding their feet at the moment so I took a quick shot of them late one.  At the moment they only properly shoal if the filters are turned off so I'm not sure if the flow upsets them?

anyway, I'm afraid its a large picture but I did a collage from some recent images.


----------



## clonitza

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Looks perfect Stu. Great photography also.   
For vids I'd use other lighting/WB, kinda blueish for my taste (NAG bulb).
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Hi Stu - looking great 

Re the flickering, you need to match the shutter speed to the mhz of the power supply which changes around the world, so in the UK, shutter speed of 1/50th should stop it 

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Looks perfect Stu. Great photography also.
> For vids I'd use other lighting/WB, kinda blueish for my taste (NAG bulb).
> Cheers,
> Mike


Yeah, I did think of doing a custom white balance while I was filming it so Ill have to laminate some a4 so it can go in the tank to take a reading!



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Hi Stu - looking great
> 
> Re the flickering, you need to match the shutter speed to the mhz of the power supply which changes around the world, so in the UK, shutter speed of 1/50th should stop it
> 
> Tony


Cheers Tony, great advice, Ill give it a go.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

full width view of the tank with the purple harlequins in, 25 in total


90x45x45cm Planted Aquascape - week 3 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

some progression shots.

day 1


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

3 Week update.

Mosses, crypts and anubias trimmed, a big stone removed at the front left, some detail stones added to the front and up the pathway.


90x45x45cm planted Dragon Stone aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

From what i can see this has got to be one of the best scapes ive seen in a whilee! Truly amazing. The video really shows how much your shrimps enjoy it too  Keep it Up!


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Hi Stu,
this is looking great.
The sense of depth is amazing and this 45 wide tank looks like it could be 4.5 metres! The scaling of the rock sizes, the gradient of the sand pathway, the intricate planting and angle of the main arch wood piece coming slightly forward to the right all help in creating this illusion and that takes skill.   
The purple harlequins remind me of birds soaring over the landscape.
I feel that as good as its looking now, when the mosses and ferns start spreading more and filling in the little gaps it will bring more uniformity which will make it even better!
Great work.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## greenink

*Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Really useful to see this progression. Just shows how much you need to visualise planting before the hardscape. Looking great.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> From what i can see this has got to be one of the best scapes ive seen in a whilee! Truly amazing. The video really shows how much your shrimps enjoy it too  Keep it Up!


Thanks Harry.  The shrimps are pretty happy in there, loads of places to hide!



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Really useful to see this progression. Just shows how much you need to visualise planting before the hardscape. Looking great.


Cheers Mike.  I did find this on my last scape.  I've got a few places that are still bare at the moment but I'm hoping the hydro will grow in to fill some gaps.



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Stu,
> this is looking great.
> The sense of depth is amazing and this 45 wide tank looks like it could be 4.5 metres! The scaling of the rock sizes, the gradient of the sand pathway, the intricate planting and angle of the main arch wood piece coming slightly forward to the right all help in creating this illusion and that takes skill.
> The purple harlequins remind me of birds soaring over the landscape.
> I feel that as good as its looking now, when the mosses and ferns start spreading more and filling in the little gaps it will bring more uniformity which will make it even better!
> Great work.
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


sorry for not responding before, must have missed the email update but thanks so much for the kind words ady   Ive learnt from the experts on here about the gradients from day1 of joining.  Its always good to see the multiple angles that mark e and the like post up so you can see what depth of substrate will give to the final image.  Ive learnt a lot from amano's books too and IAPLC entries from seeing how to place wood/rocks in the tank to create the feeling of depth 

Heres a quick photo from this morning.  I had a delivery from hong kong yesterday of some new wireless flash triggers.  They are phottix odin and while I've bought them mainly for lighting brides at weddings they are going to come in very handy for the tank!


90x45x45 Planted Dragon Stone Scape - Purple Harlequins by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

what a great pic!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

cheers ian


----------



## darren636

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

oh man, this tank is special, that is a very nice pic, love the lighting aspect.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

thanks darren.  It goes against the grain slightly as the flash was directly right rather than above the camera but it works well with the fish and seeing the undersurface.


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Wish i was as good with a camera, im all 'point and shoot'


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Thanks Harry many a good picture has been taken on a P+S 

Week 4.5 - stems are due a cut.


90x45x45 planted Dragon Stone Aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45 planted Dragon Stone Aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45 planted Dragon Stone Aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45 planted Dragon Stone Aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Hi,
looking great stu.
The second picture down is incredible, the amount going on in that one tiny snippet is unreal, both plant diversity and fish, shrimp and snail!
Really filling in nicely.
Ady.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

thanks ady, i didn't see the snail!!

I only noticed after i edited the picture that its shows the different swimming zones of the fish really well.  Rasboras at the top and the cherry barbs mooching around the bottom.


----------



## greenink

*Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> cherry barbs mooching around the bottom.



do you find these eat your shrimp?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Not that I've noticed mike. They'll quite happily swim around them when they are hunting for food on the bottom.


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Once again Stu Amazing photography  How about posting a shot from across the room? To get a sense of the actual size of the tank?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

I've been aiming to do that mike, got to tidy the side of the tank first though


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

some more shots using two flash units and a phottix odin trigger

front @15mm


90x45x45cm planted dragon stone aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Up the valley


90x45x45cm planted dragon stone aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45cm planted dragon stone aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Cherry Barbs mooching around the undergrowth


90x45x45cm planted dragon stone aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## sarahtermite

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Love that arch


----------



## greenink

*Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

How's this going?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Ah ah. I must have missed the last update. Looking really beautiful and you have mastered to keep the hardscape dominating   Super good job.
I can feel this years IAPLC raded with quality UK entries.
How is this one going now?


----------



## pariahrob

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Beautiful scape and some great photography.
Your odd vertical lines are caused by something called rolling shutter. The 5D mkii is notorious for it but it can be remedied after the fact with some software. I don't know what video editing gear you use but have a search and there is bound to be a plugin for it.


----------



## Dincho

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

This looks amazing!! If i was a woman i would be moist!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

thank all, sorry for lack of updates as have hardly been on here due to processing weddings and working.

The tank has come on leaps and bounds although a lot of the plants have covered the hardscape so I've been chopping bits out to expose it again.

After a recent trim I'm hoping to get a final pic for iaplc entry.

Here it is in the living room before the last chop.


IAPLC entry for 2012 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

awesome!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

will you be using flash, or both mh and flash stu? i recall your last photo had a slight hue from using 2 different light sources.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> awesome!


ta 


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> will you be using flash, or both mh and flash stu? i recall your last photo had a slight hue from using 2 different light sources.


Im hoping to use flash mark.  The WB was all over the place on the last one I did.  I have got some gels now but I think it will be quite hard to match the Kelvin of the NA green so will probably turn it off.

Ive only got two flashes to use so will have to improvise a backlight from something else.

When you use the studio lights on yours do you use them bare mark?  Just wondering whether to go bare or put some diffusion on  :?:


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Stu! i use them bare. 

On a 90cm you can get away with just 2 lights. Angled just right, you can also iluminate the background.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Stu! i use them bare.
> 
> On a 90cm you can get away with just 2 lights. Angled just right, you can also iluminate the background.


excellent! good to know it can be done.  Ill be setting up tonight for a test so will let you know how i get on


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

Looks great Stu, any chance of a close up too?


----------



## justjason88

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

i love this scape, fantastic!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Looks great Stu, any chance of a close up too?


nope   going to keep the recent closeups for iaplc


----------



## awtong

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

That looks amazing.  

Andy


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Stu, any chance of a close up too?
> 
> 
> 
> nope   going to keep the recent closeups for iaplc
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, was worth a try!
Ady.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Stu, any chance of a close up too?
> 
> 
> 
> nope   going to keep the recent closeups for iaplc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha Ha, was worth a try!
> Ady.
Click to expand...



Pictures done last night with two flashes and a hairdryer  (worked perfectly mark)

Just gone to put my entry in and realised I have to think of a name!  answers one a postcard!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*

now entered and name changed


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Dragon Stone Scape (Video Page 7)*

[quote="stuworrall]Pictures done last night with two flashes and a hairdryer  (worked perfectly mark)
[/quote]
....most people use a camera   
Think this tank will do really well mate, looks awesome i really like the look of it.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*

this will be broken down soon.

Ive been growing it on so I can use the plants in the new scape so it looks a bit overgrown at the moment.  

Will put up the final picture when the IAPLC comp is finished

Next scape is going to be done with some XL ryough and seiryu stone


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*

Finally I can officially put up my IAPLC 2012 entry for this year.  

It got into the top 100-200 but I dont know where from there as the full results arent out yet. Anybody know when they are?



IAPLC 2012 Entry by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

This was it in situ just before the comp picture was taken.


IAPLC entry for 2012 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

in hindsight I would have trimmed a bit more often in order to keep a bit more of the hardscape showing but I was pretty pleased with the result


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*

brilliant Stu, really brilliant...love that last pic, it gives a great sense of how big the scape actually was/is.

I know Viktor has his results, he was expecting the rest to be out this weekend.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*

Cheers Ian  I thought ADA would be quick with putting out a pdf of the results but I guess theyre all still drunk after the party!


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*

I'm sure I read on Tgm newsletter it was yesterday that the iaplc results were out.

What an amazing scape, the wood arch is such a distinctive feature and with the planting around it it sweeps like a wave. One of my all time favourite Ukaps scapes 
Great photos too, sat at that desk I'd never get anything done!
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## tim

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*

That is damn AWSOME stu


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> I'm sure I read on Tgm newsletter it was yesterday that the iaplc results were out.
> 
> What an amazing scape, the wood arch is such a distinctive feature and with the planting around it it sweeps like a wave. One of my all time favourite Ukaps scapes
> Great photos too, sat at that desk I'd never get anything done!
> Cheerio
> Ady


Cheers Ady. I had some great manzi from tom barr to work with which always helps.  

The aquaparty was broadcast n saturday morning for us but of course our house internet bombed out for 24 hours so I missed it!!  I believe only the top 100 were shown though so as mines in the 100-200 ive not heard its result yet (probably 199! lol)


			
				tim said:
			
		

> That is damn AWSOME stu


cheers Tim


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*

101 I reckon  
Great achievement non the less, and I bet it has much more character than many in the top 100.


----------



## xtevo

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Finally I can officially put up my IAPLC 2012 entry for this year.
> 
> It got into the top 100-200 but I dont know where from there as the full results arent out yet. Anybody know when they are?


According to this: click You have placed 114! Congrats buddy!   Well deserved. Amazing photo.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*

aha! thanks for that. Viktor just posted on my Flickr so just read it too.  Really pleased with that and have to aim for top 100 next year ( which will probably equate to 800 or something lol! )


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*

Congrat Stu. Amazing tank and a beautiful ranking. Great work mate


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 World Rank #11*

Congrats Stu, your best scape so far and truly amazing   
Where do you guys got the results from?


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 World Rank #11*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Congrats Stu, your best scape so far and truly amazing
> Where do you guys got the results from?



I've seen a photographed list on the internet from Japan.

Posted those images to our board: http://akvakertesz.hu/threads/internati ... post-91230

Just scroll down to the rest of the pages.

I am sure ADA will publish the readable version shortly.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 World Rank #11*

World class mate. My favourite UK scape of the year.


----------



## macek.g

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 World Rank #11*

Amazing tank.Congrat.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 World Rank #11*

Awesome stu, congratulations mate this tank is gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D1gg3r

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 World Rank #11*

Congratulations on the placing. I loved this tank in it's early stages, but that final shot is awesome. One of my favourite tanks.


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 World Rank #11*

That is a awesome result, well done.. 

And the new scape?? Envious.. dude, you surely pushed the boundaries now, that manzy piece fits perfectly with the placement of the rocks.. superb..


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 World Rank #11*

Congrats Stu, nicely done  looking forward to the next entry


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Congrat Stu. Amazing tank and a beautiful ranking. Great work mate


Thanks Viktor, and thanks for the share on FB, it went around the world!



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Congrats Stu, your best scape so far and truly amazing


Thanks  



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> World class mate. My favourite UK scape of the year.



Cheers george, humbled here 



			
				macek.g said:
			
		

> Amazing tank.Congrat.


Thanks macek   



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Awesome stu, congratulations mate this tank is gorgeous


Cheers Alastair



			
				D1gg3r said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the placing. I loved this tank in it's early stages, but that final shot is awesome. One of my favourite tanks.


Thanks! I think I should have probably been braver and chopped it back a bit more to expose the hardscape. will see how the next one does



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> That is a awesome result, well done..
> 
> And the new scape?? Envious.. dude, you surely pushed the boundaries now, that manzy piece fits perfectly with the placement of the rocks.. superb..


Thanks Luis.  New scape will be some XL seiryu. im hovering between keeping it just stone and part iwagumi or whether to put some manzi in with it as ive got more outside which I havent used yet.  Dont think Ill know until the tank is stripped and I try it out!



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Congrats Stu, nicely done  looking forward to the next entry


Cheers Paulo. im looking forward to doing it!  just getting my nano past its first two week stage at the moment then Ill probably start on it after AQ live


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Stu, nicely done  looking forward to the next entry
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Paulo. im looking forward to doing it!  just getting my nano past its first two week stage at the moment then Ill probably start on it after AQ live
Click to expand...

You mean after winning AQ Live competition for the second year running  If someone drops out I will be tempted to create a scape this time round.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - (Video Page 7)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Stu, nicely done  looking forward to the next entry
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Paulo. im looking forward to doing it!  just getting my nano past its first two week stage at the moment then Ill probably start on it after AQ live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean after winning AQ Live competition for the second year running  If someone drops out I will be tempted to create a scape this time round.
Click to expand...

Lol i wish!  Lots of stiff competition again this year   if someone does drop out then get on it!


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 World Rank #11*

Congrat Stu to the 3rd place in AGA!
Well done my friend. Well deserved!    

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2012/show390.html

Congrat to all entrants from the UK! AGA results are out.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 World Rank #11*

 
well done Stu, and well desrved.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 World Rank #11*

Wow, that was unexpected! will have to change the thread title again now!  thanks both


----------



## Antoni

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 #114 - AGA 201*

Congrats, Stu! 

Great achievement on both IAPLC and AGA! 

God, it is going to be very hard competing against you on Saturday


----------



## James Marshall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 #114 - AGA 201*

Congratulations on both your contest placements, Stu  
The AGA is a real result mate and a very well deserved one at that   
The scape is absolutly stunning, and its great to see art work of this standard coming from the UK.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 #114 - AGA 201*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Congrats, Stu!
> 
> Great achievement on both IAPLC and AGA!
> 
> God, it is going to be very hard competing against you on Saturday



My luck is probably now exhausted so no need to worry! looking forward to meeting you 



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> Congratulations on both your contest placements, Stu
> The AGA is a real result mate and a very well deserved one at that
> The scape is absolutly stunning, and its great to see art work of this standard coming from the UK.
> 
> Cheers,
> James


Cheers James.  Really chuffed with it but wondering how Ill manage to better it next year! lots of thought will be going into the next one.


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 #114 - AGA 201*

And now a ukaps win under your belt too haha


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 #114 - AGA 201*

yup, thanks westyggx 

got my certificate through yesterday


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 #114 - AGA 201*

Nice one mate   .... all official now! - if I had one of those it would be framed and on my office wall


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 #114 - AGA 201*

Wow. I'd kill for one 

Worthy of a higher place. I think this scape is amazing. I love the sense of depth you've achieved in the 'tunnel', so much so in fact, it looks to be photoshopped. That's a great skill alone.

Stunning sir, well done.


----------



## Antoni

*Re: Stu's 90x45x45 Apalala Shore - IAPLC 2012 #114 - AGA 201*

Oh, it is you again.... for a moment I thought you have won another one and was starting planning a sooner tyre accident   

Congrats, Stu!


----------



## Stu Worrall

This tank is now down.  the new one is up and running with some manzi, seiryu and a shed load of plants


----------



## LondonDragon

stuworrall said:


> This tank is now down. the new one is up and running with some manzi, seiryu and a shed load of plants


New journal then


----------



## Ady34

Howay Stu....pictures please.......at least a snippet


----------



## viktorlantos

And new pics!


----------



## Stu Worrall

Soon


----------



## Ady34

stuworrall said:


> Soon


sooner.....


----------



## hydrophyte

stuworrall said:


> Lol, think you missed your journal Hydrophyte!


 
LOL sorry to hijack your journal...don't know how I copied that here(?).


----------



## Stu Worrall

Lol, think you missed your journal Hydrophyte!

Here is the new design. XL Sieryu and Manzi Wood.  Someone did mention its hard to combine the two so I thought I'd have a go.  Its changed since then as Ive filled in some gaps.


New 90x45x45cm aquascape design by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

Nice materials Stu!

The stone is to die for. I think with a bit of tweaking, you could be onto a great layout.

For me, it's not quite there yet. The stone is that nice, that I'd consider using just the stone.

Ultimately though, plants will change the whole look of the hardscape. What you have in your mind will be different to what we might be thinking.

Critiquing hardscape alone is always a challenge.


----------



## Stu Worrall

Thanks Mark   Im thinking of doing the next scape with just the stone but i wanted this fully planted with a mix of crypts, HC, mosses and stems and the wood suited these better.  Its changed a bit since then and is now fully planted.  Im just sorting through the images.  Give me a shout about the vid when youre free.  Sorry I missed you call before Christmas as was in a boozer in  Liverpool


----------



## Arana

Awesome Stu, can't wait to see the next installment


----------



## Ady34

stuworrall said:


> Lol, think you missed your journal Hydrophyte!
> 
> Here is the new design. XL Sieryu and Manzi Wood. Someone did mention its hard to combine the two so I thought I'd have a go. Its changed since then as Ive filled in some gaps.
> 
> 
> New 90x45x45cm aquascape design by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


Any news on progress for this one Stu?....would like to see it planted 
Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## jack-rythm

looks amazing, beautiful stone, its very hard to find a more than 'very nice' piece if you know what i mean... you really need to wait a while till you find the right stone you want. this looks great as always


----------



## hydrophyte

That looks brilliant Stu!


----------



## Stu Worrall

Sorry. Looks like I lost the subscription from this post. I'm planning on putting up a thread soon. The new setup is growing in nicely at the mo


----------



## Ady34

stuworrall said:


> Sorry. Looks like I lost the subscription from this post. I'm planning on putting up a thread soon. The new setup is growing in nicely at the mo


Yeah, got a sneak preview of it on the Facebook site, love the pencil fish and it looks like another cracker! 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

